# GetKVM.com - Premium KVM VPS from £6.50/month with FREE CASHBACK!



## Ash (Jun 26, 2013)

Founded in 2012, GetKVM consists of a small team of like-minded individuals that specialize in providing infrastructure as a service. We're a UK based company with a key focus on service reliability, efficient support and product affordability.

We offer a range of virtual servers to suit any budget. They all include a permanent KVM over VNC connection, virtual media support and web based management *from £6.50/pcm*.

We have PoP's in Europe and the United States, utilizing premium data center facilities with fully redundant power, cooling and network connectivity. Each facility offers best path routing, allowing users to get to your sites or services with less hops and lower latency. We use premium blends of bandwidth to allow excellent cross-continent connectivity.

*DATACENTER AND NETWORK INFORMATION*
For your convenience we host a looking glass at each of our locations with test files and IP addresses, to perform any networking testing you require:

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Test IPv4: 178.17.165.181
Test IPv6: 2a00:1dc0:2002::685d:cdfe
Test Files: 25MB 50MB 100MB
Looking Glass: http://md.getkvm.com

*Düsseldorf, Germany*
Test IPv4: 5.45.181.168
Test IPv6: 2a02:e00:ffff:4::cafb:9c8
Test Files: 25MB 50MB 100MB
Looking Glass: http://de.getkvm.com

*Piscataway, New Jersey (USA)*
Test IPv4: 108.61.95.174
Test IPv6: 2001:19f0:1614:12f::8e83:71da
Test Files: 25MB 50MB 100MB
Looking Glass: http://us-nj.getkvm.com

*FEATURES INCLUDED WITH EVERY GetKVM™ VIRTUAL SERVER*

*> Billing*


72 Hour money back guarantee
Simple monthly billing, cancel any time
*> Hardware*


Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 CPU (4x 3.3GHz)
Local SATA3 RAID protected storage system
Hardware RAID controllers (Adaptec) with BBU + cache
*> Support*


Billing Support
Network Support
Hardware Support
No software or operating system support
Support provided via ticket system, Monday to Friday between 07:30 and 17:30 GMT
*> Network and connectivity*


99.97% Uptime SLA
Shared 100Mbit uplink (Full-duplex)
Native IPv4 and IPv6 addresses and connectivity
Premium bandwidth from Level3, Cogent, Nlayer, Tinet etc
*> Full hardware virtualization (Powered by Linux-KVM)*


Run your own kernel
Mount custom media via ISO files
100% Non-oversold resources with complete isolation
Virtualized hardware. Hard Disk, NIC, Graphics adapter etc
Run virtually any operating system. Linux, BSD and Windows etc are all supported
Out of band remote management via VNC permanent VNC connection (Pre-boot support)
*> Browser based administration (Powered by SolusVM)*


Easily mount ISO or driver files from our library
Historical bandwidth utilization history with time-span selection
Instant power cycling. Start, shutdown, power-off and reboot your VPS
Configure API credentials and access our API to control your VPS externally
Automated operating system installation via ISO using the built-in VNC console
APIC, ACPI, VNC, PAE, VNC Keymap, Boot Order, Network Card and Disc Driver configuration
*MONTHLY PACKAGE SPECIFICATIONS AND PRICING*

> Mention vpsBoard in the order notes for 100% cashback (E.g: Pay in £6.50, get £6.50 account credit), which can be used to get your second month free or to purchase another service.

*KVM512*
512MB Dedicated RAM
30GB RAID10 HDD Storage
750GB Monthly Transfer (in/out)
Access To 2x vCPU Core(s)
1x Dedicated IPv4 Address
1x Dedicated IPv6 Address
FREE Subdomain (.getkvm.eu)
Self-Managed
99.97% Uptime SLA

RRP: £6.50/month
Click here to order

*KVM1024*
1024MB Dedicated RAM
60GB RAID10 HDD Storage
1000GB Monthly Transfer (in/out)
Access To 4x vCPU Core(s)
1x Dedicated IPv4 Address
1x Dedicated IPv6 Address
FREE Subdomain (.getkvm.eu)
Self-Managed
99.97% Uptime SLA

RRP: £13.00/month
Click here to order

*KVM2048*
2048MB Dedicated RAM
120GB RAID10 HDD Storage
1250GB Monthly Transfer (in/out)
Access To 4x vCPU Core(s)
1x Dedicated IPv4 Address
1x Dedicated IPv6 Address
FREE Subdomain (.getkvm.eu)
Self-Managed
99.97% Uptime SLA

RRP: £26.00/month
Click here to order

*KVM4096*
4096MB Dedicated RAM
240GB RAID10 HDD Storage
1500GB Monthly Transfer (in/out)
Access To 4x vCPU Core(s)
1x Dedicated IPv4 Address
1x Dedicated IPv6 Address
FREE Subdomain (.getkvm.eu)
Self-Managed
99.97% Uptime SLA

RRP: £52.00/month
Click here to order

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected]. Thank you for reading!


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 26, 2013)

Saul you're selling VPSs now?


----------



## Ash (Jun 27, 2013)

H_Heisenberg said:


> Saul you're selling VPSs now?


Nice to see a fellow fan  When I'm not busy money laundering, this is how i spend my time (LEGAL DISCLAIMER: This is a joke)


----------

